

Virgin aircraft 'hijacked' in Bali - interro
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-27154139

======
andregoiano
Apparently it was just an unruly passenger trying to enter the cockpit, which
made the pilot sound the hijacking alarm. Follow @ChrisCorless for more info,
he's at the airport.

------
zaroth
Hijacking attempt while drunk is not a hijacking attempt.

~~~
robmcm
They added that at the very bottom of the albeit short story.

Event the BBC aren't immune to baiting. Then again would I have read a story
about drunk on plane arrested?

------
andregoiano
#virgindrunkinbali

